# My TdF05 pix



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey everyone...just wanted to post my album from my trip to Le Tour. Enjoy!

https://snortingbull.smugmug.com/gallery/689800/1/29965651/Large

It was a tiring trip....1500 miles, 9 stages, 2000+ pix but worth every second and cent for this:









Thanks for looking!

Charles


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

*Great pictures*

Itakes a lot of work to post those, Thanks for sharing. Tell us the story of your trip.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

jd3 said:


> Itakes a lot of work to post those, Thanks for sharing. Tell us the story of your trip.


Thanks...we saw stages 13-21. This was my second visit to the Tour and we had a blast. It would be much more relaxing if I wasn't fighting to get some room for photos everyday. By far the hike/pix at Pla d'Adet were the most fun. The hike up is obscene (very unreal to think they ride up that beast) and it's pure electricity with the Basque fans up there. I really enjoyed the last mountain day where they summited Mount Jalabert...it was a lot of fun and we had a great day waiting and watching them fly up a VERY steep (but short) peak.









The TT was pure insanity...once the top 10 launch it's complete chaos and intensely fun. There's no way to describe the final TT...pure drama. The Champs is really anti-climatic and I don't recommend going to that alone. It's really not Le Tour. It's fun and a great way to end it all but there's so much drama to be had on the roads...

Thanks for looking!

Charles


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

Must have been a killer trip???

Pic 30 of the sprinters has got to be one of the best. Just looking at those guys stopped mid sprint is awesome. Those quads look like they're coming through the skin!


----------



## shabbasuraj (May 14, 2005)

Well done.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

mb168 said:


> Must have been a killer trip???
> 
> Pic 30 of the sprinters has got to be one of the best. Just looking at those guys stopped mid sprint is awesome. Those quads look like they're coming through the skin!


That shot is one of my faves...not a great one for composition but it was SO hot that day and it was completely packed at the line. I fought tooth and nail and pretty much only got one shot but it was the one I wanted. I literally couldn't move for about 3 hours with people all over me. But to see McEwen and Hushovd busting tail for the line was worth every second. It was amazing to see them go at it so hard...and Thor is just a freak when his legs are flexed.


----------



## feathers mcgraw (Mar 15, 2002)

Beautiful!!


----------



## carter1 (Aug 5, 2004)

Very nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

chuckice said:


> That shot is one of my faves...not a great one for composition but it was SO hot that day and it was completely packed at the line. I fought tooth and nail and pretty much only got one shot but it was the one I wanted. I literally couldn't move for about 3 hours with people all over me. But to see McEwen and Hushovd busting tail for the line was worth every second. It was amazing to see them go at it so hard...and Thor is just a freak when his legs are flexed.


Thors thighs look like they're coming out of the skin, look out Ferrigno. Awesome!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

chuckice said:


> Hey everyone...just wanted to post my album from my trip to Le Tour. Enjoy!
> 
> https://snortingbull.smugmug.com/gallery/689800/1/29965651/Large
> 
> ...


That picture of Lance waving is fantastic. Were there a goup of photographers or did you yell "hey lance". He's looking right at your camera


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> That picture of Lance waving is fantastic. Were there a goup of photographers or did you yell "hey lance". He's looking right at your camera


It was PURELY good karma...last year at the victory lap he was completely surrounded and I got one decent shot with alot of photographers in frame, no wave and no smile. So this year I was expecting the same. As they were coming down the road he was literally surrounded by photgraphers and motorcade, etc. So I thought "here we go again"...I have dozens of shots of them coming up the road and I swear the president has less security. Then literally about 10 feet before they got by me the Disco boys got in line, the photographers stopped and took their shots, the Disco train came to us, he looked our way, smiled and waved. EVERYONE was yelling Lance so there's nothing we did different than anyone else...the seas parted that day my friends.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

BTW...sorry I had to add the "Proof" to the photos. I noticed that the pix were being swiped and had to nip that in the bud...


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

*beautiful pics!*

Ahh, this was the first year in the past 4 that I haven't gone to watch in person (dang job schedule). Looks like you were there in time to witness some great moments. I envy you!


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

chuckice said:


> BTW...sorry I had to add the "Proof" to the photos. I noticed that the pix were being swiped and had to nip that in the bud...


I can belive that. But how could you tell? Also, what kind of camera?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

jd3 said:


> I can belive that. But how could you tell? Also, what kind of camera?


I can track the cross posts and saw them appearing elsewhere...unreal.

The camera is a Nikon D70 digital slr with a 70-200 2.8 lens. It's a nice setup and the lens is sweet. The downside is that this combo is really heavy for lugging around all day but nothing near where the press guys carry. I think I may sell the body at some point and go with something more pro. The D70 is really nice but for cycling it was searching for focus far too often. I would bet I missed about 30 perfect shots due to lost/slow focus. It's tack sharp when it's on but could be better. Also, it does about 3fps shooting but I'd love more...would've been nice to have 5-8fps for the TT. For every other type of scenario it's an awesome camera and I couldn't recommend it more. Check these out as proof...

























Charles


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

BTW...Interesting story...there was a little French girl at the Champs Elysees near us. She couldn't see anything and we let her squeeze in to the rail so she could see all the action. She was happy as could be (maybe the source of my good karma)...I asked her how old she was and she was 7. She's never known another TdF champion...I guess it's time she knows Basso.


----------



## mb168 (Jan 3, 2005)

chuckice said:


> BTW...Interesting story...there was a little French girl at the Champs Elysees near us. She couldn't see anything and we let her squeeze in to the rail so she could see all the action. She was happy as could be (maybe the source of my good karma)...I asked her how old she was and she was 7. She's never known another TdF champion...I guess it's time she knows Basso.



 "Daddy, can you take me down to see the Lance parade, it's so much fun every year." 

Well, except translated into French....


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

mb168 said:


> "Daddy, can you take me down to see the Lance parade, it's so much fun every year."
> 
> Well, except translated into French....


Hehe...very true. She was the sweetest girl...I'd have given anything to have a picture of her face when Lance came by but I was too busy fighting my own wars.  Some idiot almost crushed the girl to try and get over her for pix...that brought out the NYC in me.


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*Great pictures*



chuckice said:


> BTW...sorry I had to add the "Proof" to the photos. I noticed that the pix were being swiped and had to nip that in the bud...


Love the pics - I certainly understand wanting to keep them from being pirated away.
I considered buying one or two, but wow - those prices are kinda steep. Anyway, I enjoyed seeing them.


----------



## ray (Oct 16, 2004)

chuckice said:


> BTW...sorry I had to add the "Proof" to the photos. I noticed that the pix were being swiped and had to nip that in the bud...


You *DO* need to add such *HUGE* "proof" onto the each ones, eager donates... Nice pix, ecin sharing..


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Really like the photos, but if you are going to offer them for sale then I guess we can offer a little criticism. The PROOF thing is really a bit uncalled for, the pics are good but not great. Caroline Yang offers many photos water mark free, I really like her stuff. I mean why not just add your info to the photos so if someone likes them they know where to go? 

K


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

IUbike said:


> Really like the photos, but if you are going to offer them for sale then I guess we can offer a little criticism. The PROOF thing is really a bit uncalled for, the pics are good but not great. Caroline Yang offers many photos water mark free, I really like her stuff. I mean why not just add your info to the photos so if someone likes them they know where to go?
> 
> K


Maybe she doesn't care if they're swiped for any cheesy sites, auctions, whatever...I do regardless of whether they're good, bad or ok. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## KeeponTrekkin (Aug 29, 2002)

*Great Shots...*

Is that Johan in the white shirt on the victory lap?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

KeeponTrekkin said:


> Is that Johan in the white shirt on the victory lap?


Yup...you called it. It's also George just out of view, 2nd from the front. Too bad he wasn't in frame...he was also carrying the American flag.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Durham Bulls?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

FatTireFred said:


> Durham Bulls?


No affiliation but yup...I'm a fan and I live in Durham. Go Bulls!


----------



## Flip Flash (Feb 5, 2004)

*Suggestion*

No Podium Girls or other natural beauty shots. C'mon brother get your priorities straight!!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Flip Flash said:


> No Podium Girls or other natural beauty shots. C'mon brother get your priorities straight!!


Hehe...I was a little disappointed with my photos in that category as well. Too many fat Americans hanging at Le Tour the past 2 years!


----------



## TheCapMan (Feb 8, 2005)

*good work*

Graham Watson is shaking in his boots right now...Good job, excellent work


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

TheCapMan said:


> Graham Watson is shaking in his boots right now...Good job, excellent work


Hehe...thanks, much appreciated. I REALLY love CarolineYang.com. I think her work really captures the personal side of it but she never captures the sport. I honestly never liked Graham's work. He's got tons of gear and tons of access...whether I could do better with that I don't know but I KNOW someone could. I mean the guy is airlifted all over the freaking Tour and has carte blanche...we should be getting better shots for that kind of access, money and obvious sweeeeeet camera bag! But, the flip side is he's the granddaddy of cycling photography so gotta give him his due...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey all...a quick update. I just posted these two and thought they cleaned up really nicely! What do you think? 

http://snortingbull.smugmug.com/gallery/689800/4/30323846/Large
http://snortingbull.smugmug.com/gallery/689800/2/30323842/Large

I might do a few others like that but I need some sub-text for guys like Jan or the Sprinters. 

I hope you like!

Charles


----------



## jbrumm (Aug 8, 2004)

IUbike said:


> The PROOF thing is really a bit uncalled for, the pics are good but not great. K


They are that great. The "proof" watermark is there to protect the photographers work. Why don't you purchase some prints to show your appreciation?


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

jbrumm said:


> They are that great. The "proof" watermark is there to protect the photographers work. Why don't you purchase some prints to show your appreciation?


Thanks very much for understanding. It's my work and whether it's good or bad I don't want to see it wind up on a light switch being auctioned at ebay.


----------



## Traveller (Aug 21, 2002)

thanks for sharing. great photographs.


----------



## ray (Oct 16, 2004)

jbrumm said:


> They are that great. The "proof" watermark is there to protect the photographers work. Why don't you purchase some prints to show your appreciation?


That's simple, because it's not worth for many of us. And, I'm just wondering how many purchases have you made?


----------



## Fogdweller (Mar 26, 2004)

Wow Charles!!! Thanks for putting these up on the mug. Incredible shots!!


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Fogdweller said:


> Wow Charles!!! Thanks for putting these up on the mug. Incredible shots!!


You're more than welcome and thanks for the compliments! I couldn't be happier with them...the ones of Lance are so tack sharp and it's SO damn hard to get them sharp with all the commotion.


----------



## MikeG (Jan 28, 2004)

Really nice pics! Good roadbike photography, especially when you don't have a press pass, is near impossible. It all passes by so quickly. I was there for stages 15, 16, 20 and 21 and had to fight for a good spot. The worst part is the waiting.

My favorite live TdF moment was the Col de Mente climb where Hincappie took the lead and won. Least favorite was the rainy Paris finish. Too crowded and too wet.

I'll post more of my pics in a sec.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

MikeG said:


> Really nice pics! Good roadbike photography, especially when you don't have a press pass, is near impossible. It all passes by so quickly. I was there for stages 15, 16, 20 and 21 and had to fight for a good spot. The worst part is the waiting.
> 
> My favorite live TdF moment was the Col de Mente climb where Hincappie took the lead and won. Least favorite was the rainy Paris finish. Too crowded and too wet.
> 
> I'll post more of my pics in a sec.


Thanks! Much appreciated! I definitely agree...the waiting is brutal. ESPECIALLY at the finish point. It's so crowded and hot and if you want to take any decent pix then you have to get there early and wait and wait and fight for your spot and wait and fight and hold the pee and wait and...

We had the best time at Pla d'Adet tho. I thought it would be really crowded but it wasn't too bad at the summit. I think most folks didn't want to make the massive hike up the 8/9/10% grade. Once we got within 2km it was loaded with Basque fans but once you get to the 1km marker it opened up...the Basque DON'T like the barriers. So we had a great spot at the 200m point with a straight view down...from our point to 300m!









All the way to us:









The Champs-Elysees wasn't too bad for us but I think we were prepared. Last year it was BRUTAL hot and REALLY crowded. The shade, light rain and smaller crowds were very welcome. I think more Americans turned out for #6 than for #7...

Looking forward to seeing your pix!!!
Charles


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

*A few more*

Hey everyone...just posted a few more...nothing too special but seemed kinda cool...enjoy!

























Charles


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

Hey all...just wanted to let everyone know I got rid of the "proof" but removed the ability to view "large" photos. That should cut down on the cross-posting and bandwidth problems and still allow everyone to enjoy the pix at medium size. Hope that's better for viewing...


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*chuckice- Nice work*

Having posted pics from the Tour from 2000-2004 and World's 2001 and 2004, I salute your work and the quality of the pics. This is the first year in a long time not being over there and it sucks. I didn't even bother getting OLN but your pics have made up for the loss. One thing about taking pic's is that you don't get to enjoy the race. A few months before we left London we watched the final stage of the Tour of Britain and I only took my digital point and shot. Much more fun watching the pro's go round with a pint in my hand and just soaking in the atmosphere as opposed to jockeying for position on the rail or in the crowd.

That D70's given you great results. I still use film in an N90x and the same 70-200 F2.8 Nikkor glass which is a neck breaker. I only use the set up for sports, mostly bicycle racing which meant the Tour and the World's so I never went digital with my SLR.

Interesting comment about fewer American's in Paris in 2005 versus 2004 as I thought there were fewer in 2004 than 2003. Interesting stuff.




chuckice said:


> Hey all...just wanted to let everyone know I got rid of the "proof" but removed the ability to view "large" photos. That should cut down on the cross-posting and bandwidth problems and still allow everyone to enjoy the pix at medium size. Hope that's better for viewing...


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

boneman said:


> Having posted pics from the Tour from 2000-2004 and World's 2001 and 2004, I salute your work and the quality of the pics. This is the first year in a long time not being over there and it sucks. I didn't even bother getting OLN but your pics have made up for the loss. One thing about taking pic's is that you don't get to enjoy the race. A few months before we left London we watched the final stage of the Tour of Britain and I only took my digital point and shot. Much more fun watching the pro's go round with a pint in my hand and just soaking in the atmosphere as opposed to jockeying for position on the rail or in the crowd.
> 
> That D70's given you great results. I still use film in an N90x and the same 70-200 F2.8 Nikkor glass which is a neck breaker. I only use the set up for sports, mostly bicycle racing which meant the Tour and the World's so I never went digital with my SLR.
> 
> Interesting comment about fewer American's in Paris in 2005 versus 2004 as I thought there were fewer in 2004 than 2003. Interesting stuff.


Thanks very much...that's a high compliment indeed! I can ABSOLUTELY agree with you on those points...a) the Tour is MUCH more fun to watch with a beer and a lawn chair b) the D70 & 70-200 combo is an absolute beast. My neck and back were absolutely killing me after the last time trial. It was almost 6 straight hours of holding that thing and trying to steady it around the shoving masses. I don't think anything could've helped really...a monopod would've been a hindrance with the speeds of the TT...

I would imagine next year's race to be back to a "normal" amount of Americans but I still don't think it'll make it amateur photographer friendly. Without a doubt the flat sprint finishes at the line are completely insane with crowds...

Thanks again!

Charles


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

dagger said:


> My favorite was of Robbie McEwen coming around his leadout by Fast Freddy. You get a sense of their athleticism and power from that photo.


Thanks...this one is definitely one of my favorites too. It was just amazing to be there and see Freddy leading out Robbie with the Green Jersey busting it on his tail. I can't even explain to you just how fast it all went down...holy crap McEwen is insanely fast.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nice Album*

My favorite was of Robbie McEwen coming around his leadout by Fast Freddy. You get a sense of their athleticism and power from that photo.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Chuck...did you notice*

The difference is Lance's face in the Tour de Georgia versus TDF? It's amazing how much more comfortable he looks in the TDF. The TDG pics show him not comfortable at all.


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

dagger said:


> The difference is Lance's face in the Tour de Georgia versus TDF? It's amazing how much more comfortable he looks in the TDF. The TDG pics show him not comfortable at all.


I definitely noticed that...GOOD catch! You can tell in my TdG album that he looks like he's trying to keep that poker face whereas in the TdF he just looks scary confident. He definitely looks focused here...









But not as focused and confident as here:


----------



## chuckice (Aug 25, 2004)

And a few more!


----------

